# Basics - Hip Bump Sweep



## Andrew Green (Apr 2, 2007)

Full basics series

I have Chris in my guard.



I unhook my feet and sit up, one hand on the floor, other around his head.


Using my hand and feet I lift my butt up off the ground and turn into him.


Without releasing his head I secure the mount position.


----------



## Ybot (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice!

I like to attack this, and when they base forward to stop you to fall back and attack the pendelum sweep you also showed, or vise versa.


----------



## MattJ (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice one, Andrew. I was shown something similar, but without grabbing the opponent's head. Seems like you would have better control doing it the way you show here.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2007)

Always a good sweep.  Personally I prefer taking the opposite arm instead but both work well when done right.


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

The way I learned this sweep is to reach over their shoulder and place your hand on the side of their arm.

He will certainly post on his arm and stop the sweep if it is done the way you show.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 13, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> The way I learned this sweep is to reach over their shoulder and place your hand on the side of their arm.
> 
> He will certainly post on his arm and stop the sweep if it is done the way you show.





Usually, but thats ok, chicken wing it or scope it out from under him.


----------



## Rebiu (May 14, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Usually, but thats ok, chicken wing it or scope it out from under him.



Fair enough though you might have included that in your description.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 14, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> Fair enough though you might have included that in your description.




Well, a lot of these where shot for the kids class, and are as I teach them there, too brand new kids.  That was in one of the first posts.


----------



## Rebiu (May 27, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Well, a lot of these where shot for the kids class, and are as I teach them there, too brand new kids.  That was in one of the first posts.



Well the chicken wing is not set up from here because you hips are in front of his.  
You seem to make a lot of excuses.  Nobody is perfect listening to criticism without getting defensive is how you get better.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 27, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> Well the chicken wing is not set up from here because you hips are in front of his.
> You seem to make a lot of excuses.  Nobody is perfect listening to criticism without getting defensive is how you get better.



I got no problem with criticism, but a lot of your suggestions are rather questionable, or just plain wrong IMO.

A chicken wing can be done from there, you're probably just not moving properly into it.  As I said, this set is the beggining of something for our kids class.  Things are simplified, but functional.


----------



## Tez3 (May 27, 2007)

I'd certainly teach the children this move but assuming by chicken wing you mean what we do I wouldn't teach the youngest children (4-8) that.


----------



## shesulsa (May 28, 2007)

Let's keep this one polite and respectful gentlemen.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 28, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I'd certainly teach the children this move but assuming by chicken wing you mean what we do I wouldn't teach the youngest children (4-8) that.



Pretty sure I mean what you do, kids start submissions after about a year or so.  But for them a chicken wing involves control and pinning the wrist to the lower back, once its there, it's over, no pain, no tapping


----------



## Tez3 (May 29, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Pretty sure I mean what you do, kids start submissions after about a year or so. But for them a chicken wing involves control and pinning the wrist to the lower back, once its there, it's over, no pain, no tapping


 

That's the one! My problem, if I can call him that, is a 6 year old boy who is a natural grappler! He's going for leg and ankle locks, chokes even etc without having been taught them! He is a natural fighter (his dad is a Gurkha which accounts for a lot!) and I'm constantly looking for techniques he can do that will be suitable for the kids he partners!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 29, 2007)

I think the what submissions kids should do is a seperate thread, so: http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50367


----------



## Tez3 (May 29, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I think the what submissions kids should do is a seperate thread, so: http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50367


 
Cheers for that,looks as if it will be a good thread! I'm off training now so will reply on that thread when I get back!

I have to say the one thing I find annoying about kids is the way it's so easy for them to break fall lol and the way they are so bendy! 
Ah well practice, practice, practice for me!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I got no problem with criticism, *but a lot of your suggestions are rather questionable, or just plain wrong IMO*.
> 
> A chicken wing can be done from there, you're probably just not moving properly into it. As I said, this set is the beggining of something for our kids class. Things are simplified, but functional.


 
Understatement.  Keep posted your stuff Andrew.  It's informative and accurate and has been well received by the regulars.  I know in my opinion it's been bringing some much needed life to this section of the Forum.

Salute.


----------

